# TV/Internet



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

We are looking to move to chiang mai next year and rent a house long term, we will however only be on tourist visas and will be doing visas runs. This is not a problem as I will need to go to Dubai every couple of months.
Question - will there be any problem getting tv package/Internet on a tourist visa?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't see why - but there are minimum contract terms. So long as you are happy with this, a long-term lease, utility bill etc is ample to sign up. Beware the cheapest internet package options btw - they are two tier systems, with surfing sites outside Thailand VERY slow. Performance is erratic at the best of times anyway, don't expect to be able to stream tv shows from the BBC etc with much success!


----------



## Bangkockney (Jul 19, 2010)

wandabug said:


> We are looking to move to chiang mai next year and rent a house long term, we will however only be on tourist visas and will be doing visas runs. This is not a problem as I will need to go to Dubai every couple of months.
> Question - will there be any problem getting tv package/Internet on a tourist visa?


They will ask to see your passport and visa when you sign up, I think (all my services are in a Thai's name). 

Back in the day, this wasn't a problem. 

As you'll be renting, you're better off asking your landlord to arrange TV and Internet (if not in place already, most already have it). Then just pay the bills when they are delivered to the house every month. 

True do seem to be reducing their support for foreign nationals. Up to 3 years ago, the TV mag would come in roughly 50/50 Thai and English. Now it's all in Thai (even most of the ads are too).

To be honest, I'm thinking of junking True TV as the programming is rubbish. Better to spend the money of DVDs and fast internet to watch streaming media.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

BK - if you've found a service that reliably permits streaming from the UK, let me know! I found it impossible to use a proxy for the likes of the BBCiPlayer, not because of the proxy, but because of the fluctuations in download speeds in Thailand which were rarely even close to those promised.

Good suggestion about getting the landlord to arrange internet (if he's honest). My provider wasn't bothered about my visa situation though.


----------



## Bangkockney (Jul 19, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> BK - if you've found a service that reliably permits streaming from the UK, let me know! I found it impossible to use a proxy for the likes of the BBCiPlayer, not because of the proxy, but because of the fluctuations in download speeds in Thailand which were rarely even close to those promised.
> 
> Good suggestion about getting the landlord to arrange internet (if he's honest). My provider wasn't bothered about my visa situation though.


I don't use a streaming service per se, but instead mask my IP so it appears to be from the UK. As you pointed out, heavily reliant on your speed. 

My broadband provider is 3BB and I took their 16 meg package. I'm close to the exchange, so can connect near to max speed. The reason I chose 3BB is they offer an upgrade to a larger trunk line designed for international internet traffic - my business relies on a decent Internet link back to UK - however, I have not had to upgrade as of yet.

As I'm sure you know, when it rains your connection becomes so unreliable it's a joke - mine can drop to dial-up speeds. That's what annoys me about some services in Thailand: Western prices, 3rd world infrastructure (harsh, but fair).


----------



## 4thRight (Jun 4, 2010)

Am I understanding correctly that Satellite is not available or permitted?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

I live in Phuket. When I went to get internet, I had to provide a work permit and pay 12 months in advance. Since I'm retired, the WP would have been impossible. They told me to get it through a Thai. Ultimately, that's what I did.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

check before signing any rental contract as to what is included - we looked at several places (Phuket) that had cable TV and adsl internet as part of the monthly rent, water too the only 'extra' we had was for electricity. 

Unsure who our cable provider was, we've since moved and didn't bother getting it here as in May they dropped the sports channels which was the main attraction for me. No rugby, motorsport etc.


----------



## TheRoadWarrior (Oct 1, 2010)

Bangkockney said:


> I don't use a streaming service per se, but instead mask my IP so it appears to be from the UK. As you pointed out, heavily reliant on your speed.
> 
> My broadband provider is 3BB and I took their 16 meg package. I'm close to the exchange, so can connect near to max speed. The reason I chose 3BB is they offer an upgrade to a larger trunk line designed for international internet traffic - my business relies on a decent Internet link back to UK - however, I have not had to upgrade as of yet.
> 
> As I'm sure you know, when it rains your connection becomes so unreliable it's a joke - mine can drop to dial-up speeds. That's what annoys me about some services in Thailand: Western prices, 3rd world infrastructure (harsh, but fair).


i am considering visiting thailand for 90days or so, however my work/business consists of webdesign and related online work. i will need a high speed connection and access to the entire web.

you mentioned 16mb down speed.....that is satisfactory for what i do, what does that cost on a monthly basis? 
have you used an independent speed test to find out what speed you actually get?

i understand the rain issues, and slow downs, i can work around that, since my work is not dependent on any specific time of day.

am i just limited to bangkok? that is fine with me, as i can easily take short 2-3 day trips to the other areas of thailand that i want to visit, but i would be interested to know if anyone has tested high speeds (meaning over ~7mb download) in any other cities?

is it possible to setup a US proxy so i can work/browse/access sites the same way i would as if i were at home?

thanks!


----------



## scotinsiam (Oct 5, 2010)

4thRight said:


> Am I understanding correctly that Satellite is not available or permitted?


Satellite is available from True Visions but it is very repetitive starts around 700 Baht per month for Silver package, Gold over 1400 Baht and Platinum is over 2000 I think.


----------

